# Deja and my grandson



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

No fancy titles but brag worthy: Deja is approaching 8 years, has never been exposed to small children until now. My grandbabies are visiting for an extended period and after a few weeks of slow intros, she stood still, ears flat, relaxed breathing, for a two-year old who petted her neck. A small vulnerable child next to teeth that can crush a turkey neck in one bite. So proud of her. How you can love a dog that much!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Titles are wonderful to prove to others that you and your dog can "do the work" but being able to live with your dog and enjoy family like that is what really counts. 
Good Deja 💖


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

car2ner said:


> Titles are wonderful to prove to others that you and your dog can "do the work" but being able to live with your dog and enjoy family like that is what really counts.
> Good Deja 💖


I agree with this so much, at least for us.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> I agree with this so much, at least for us.
> View attachment 576419


That picture is what I missed in my entire childhood. Dogs would have made it so much better. Lucky you, if it's you in this picture.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> That picture is what I missed in my entire childhood. Dogs would have made it so much better. Lucky you, if it's you in this picture.


My granddaughter who has grown up with these girls. I didn't have this either. So glad she does.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You know you have a real good dogs when you can trust them with your most precious people. It puts them high on that pedestal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> You know you have a real good dogs when you can trust them with your most precious people. It puts them high on that pedestal.


Oh yes! I have her on a pedestal but she doesn't need to know that.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Oh yes! I have her on a pedestal but she doesn't need to know that.


I think she probably knows.😉


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The best of having a dog is sharing them with family and yes kids including. My children and grandchildren have been around my dog’s their whole life. Not every day or even months but once their are exposed it’s priceless. 
Good job Deja


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Jenny720 said:


> You know you have a real good dogs when you can trust them with your most precious people. It puts them high on that pedestal.


I trust my kids and baby granddaughter with my dogs more than I would most people I know. We often joke that we could leave my 11 month old granddaughter with Rogan for the weekend and she's be none the worse for wear 

I have great pictures of them together (we just spent a week with them at the lake) and the baby like to head butt the dog (gently) as her greeting and crawl over him. We are extra vigilant that she is gentle with his head and ears but so far no issues and there never were with my own kids and other GSDs I've had. Rogan the 110 pound goofball will actually seek her out anywhere to lay beside her. The baby can take balls out of his mouth and throw them a foot or so for him, then he drops it in her lap again.

I'd literally trust these dogs with her life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, I am not there yet with Deja but she has impressed me. Bo has strong herding lines and is insecure about toddlers. So that will take longer


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WNGD said:


> I trust my kids and baby granddaughter with my dogs more than I would most people I know. We often joke that we could leave my 11 month old granddaughter with Rogan for the weekend and she's be none the worse for wear
> 
> I have great pictures of them together (we just spent a week with them at the lake) and the baby like to head butt the dog (gently) as her greeting and crawl over him. We are extra vigilant that she is gentle with his head and ears but so far no issues and there never were with my own kids and other GSDs I've had. Rogan the 110 pound goofball will actually seek her out anywhere to lay beside her. The baby can take balls out of his mouth and throw them a foot or so for him, then he drops it in her lap again.
> 
> I'd literally trust these dogs with her life.


Tessa would always lay with her head on the corner of Cay's blanket. She was just 3 months older but always gentle with her.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My wild child Scarlet was about 3 and a half when this photo was taken. She had never been around children before, but she plunked herself right next to him, and stayed right by him. She’s incredibly gentle with him.


----------

